# Power Auger Advice



## JJ Mac (Dec 29, 2003)

A couple of years ago I purchased an older used power auger. It has a sticker on it that says "Ice King." The Manufactures tag on it says Hartech Industries Model 1100 out of Watertown, WI. The motor runs like a champ, but something must be wrong with the auger bit. It has a single chipper style blade that is not replaceable. Talk about sit and spin. It just won't drill a hole. The blades are sharp. Perhaps they're bent at the wrong angle? If anyone is familiar with this auger or has any other advice, I'd be grateful. I've considered replacing the bit with another manufactures, but am not sure what would work. I've also considered dropping it off in the front yard of the guy who sold it to me!


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

There's a guy on the site here thats selling one. I'm waiting on a reply if he sold it or not. He might be able to tell you where he got it?

As far the blade being sharp, you have to make sure that the flat side of the blade is just that, FLAT! the blade can be sharper than a scalple and it wont cut a hole in the ice! It hase to sharpened very much like a wood chisel. Any angle/bevel thats put on the flat side is a no-no. Another thing to check is that the tip of the blade that starts the hole has not been bent or tweeked do to someone banging the bit on the ice to get ice/slush off.

If you decide to give in and want to part with it cheap drop me a PM! Seriously!


----------



## gamalot (Dec 29, 2003)

Drop it off in my yard . I will get that baby drilling!
There has to be something off in the angle or sharpening.
Ofcourse, you might check the rotation direction. A buddy bought a used auger Jiffy, for his Strikemaster power head and it would not cut for S$$#. Blade has to go in direction of rotation.
I would try a friends auger on your power head, if it fits and cuts then you know where to start.
If all else fails, I will send directions to my yard!


----------



## outsider (Feb 16, 2002)

If the pilot is dull all its going to do is bounce. The pilot point is the very tip of the auger and can be filed sharp , the tip and the edges need to be sharp. I carry a small file in my gear bag and have saved the day for myself and quite a few other guys with a dull point. Try it !!!


----------



## JJ Mac (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks for all the suggestions. The pilot does just fine, it's when it hits the chipper blade that it stars bouncing and won't cut. After some research I found that an older style eskimo bit will fit it.
3/4" shaft, spins counter clockwise. Looks like another 120 bucks and I'll be back in business. I learned a good lesson on this one. Never buy a used auger until you test it out on the ice first!


----------



## HATCHBOMB (Oct 4, 2001)

Hey JJ Mac-

I have the exact same problem!!! I procured an Ice King from my uncle, had the motor tuned up at a small engine shop last year, and I took it up to higgins and the thing would not drill. I promptly remembered that the last time it was used, my dad and I drilled post holes with it. I took the blade off and tried grinding it on a grinding wheel, but every time I tested it out on the ice, it would only drill down so far until it started bouncing. I'm going to try to find a way to grind it on a large wheel so that all of the teeth are being ground at the same time. I also looked in to buying a new bit from Eskimo-I just have to check on how the connection will match up. After searching the forums, I found this link to a $79 bit from Eskimo-
http://www.tc-store.com/CountryStore/Eskimo/replaceAuger.htm

Let me know what works for ya...

HATCHBOMB


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

Should not be a big deal to modify the Eskimo brand to fit yours, if you need a hand with machining, welding whatever feel free to pm me. Take care~~~~~~~~~~~~><> AL


----------



## HATCHBOMB (Oct 4, 2001)

I did some more tinkering with the blade, and ended up bending the blade/auger bit down where the blade attaches to the bit, making sure the cutting edge is what makes contact and nothing before. the blade gets a hole cut in the ice now, although not as smoothly and quick as I would like. At least it works now...

HATCHBOMB


----------

